# Can i get my FID



## ajbjork508 (Sep 12, 2009)

I was just wondering.. i am 21 years old and the only thing on my record is a misdemeanor possesion of marijuana charge. Which is now not a crime.. Can i get my FID?


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

No


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

How many times are you going to post this question?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

One thread per topic to a customer please.


----------

